# IBS Warriors! Come vent and Complain.



## 20200 (Mar 7, 2006)

Dearest IBS Wariorrs,I have to say that I only came to this site yesterday and after sitting and reading the message boards I just cried. I'm 18 years old and for the past couple of years have had such a bad time with IBS, Endometriosis, and a truck load of other stuff and to just come here and see that there are so many people like me was the biggest relief of my life. Idea of this board: Come in! Complain! Vent about a bad day. Tell about an embaressing moment or simply just come get encouraged by women who have been in the same boat.


----------



## 17079 (May 18, 2005)

Hello and Welcome, Penny!







We're glad you found us. I'm only 20, so am around your age group. I was 18 when I was diagnosed. I felt so alone at first. Even the nurse at the hospital commented on how young I was to be having a colonoscopy..... Then I found this place and realized how common it is in young women. Such a relief!







Hope you stick around!


----------



## 18944 (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm 20 as well, and sometimes I wonder if this is how my system is now, how bad is it going to be when I get older? I try not to think about it too much, because I have things more or less under control right now (as under control as girls like us can get it). Welcome to the board.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Penny,I'm not as young as you, but was diagnosed at 26, and am now 47, so been living with IBS for some time.Just know that you are absolutely right. Come here to share your joys, your successes, your wins and your loses. It surely helps. You will always find a sympathetic ear, and perhaps some direction on what helped someone else that may help you!


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Penny Lane. Take it from us old timers, you are definately not alone. I've had ibs symptoms since highschool. I'm 41 now and I too am grateful for this site. I only wish I had such a place to vent in my younger years. Welcome, and feel free to vent anytime.


----------



## 17939 (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi Penny,I'm Kazzy's age & I have had to deal with IBS-predominatly "c" since I was about your age or even younger. I often feel like I have the bowels of a very, very old person! I came to this site about a year ago & just read the posts for several months before I became a member. I could not believe there were so many people out there just like me!Take care,kaly


----------

